# Does anyone make body kits in the US for the spec V



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I was planning on purchasing one and I was just wondering..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

The only one that I have seen is one from stillen.

www.stillen.com


Brian


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

there are a couple of comapnies developing them right now. Nismo has one, but who knows when Nismo will be available state side.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

*STILLEN BODY KIT*

THE STILLEN BODY KIT IS NICE AS HELL. AND SO IS THAT WHITE COLOR. I NEVER SAW IT BEFORE AND THERE WANST ONE ON THE LOT WHEN I GOT MY MOLTEN AND I DIDNT EVEN THINK THAT I WOULD LIKE IT THAT MUCH BUT IT IS ACTUALLY PRETTY NICE.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think NISMO is producing one.. but there might be some other places ill check around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

damn i am digging this one....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

check erebuni or aeroduo


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

what i want to know is where can i get the front lip spoiler and rear wing thats on the silver nismo spec v in the nissan performance mag

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/nismo.shtml

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/images/nismo1.jpg


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*body kits*

I found this site that has a bunch of kits available for the SE-R Spec V and non SE-R Spec V.

http://www.asylumms.com/Nis sen 00 body j.htm


----------

